# NC Medic Shot



## Jon (Aug 2, 2006)

*Paramedic Shot-Serious Condition*
*August 01, 2006* 


Hey...
In an incredible event, a 68-year-old man was arrested after shooting a
Madison County paramedic (North Carolina) while she was helping him out of a car....after they (EMS and Fire) left the scene to help the wife get her drunk husband home.

Paramedic Tami Stephen was shot once in the chest with a .22-caliber pistol late Sunday night and is in serious condition as of this morning at Mission Hospitals in Asheville.
Cops have arrested Joseph Boyer Candler Jr. on a charge of felony assault with a deadly weapon with intent to kill or inflict serious injury. Fire and EMS personnel responded to the call for a reported person losing consciousness at the Wolf Laurel Country Club. They determined the man, Candler, was intoxicated, said Chief Josh Jenkins of the Ebbs Chapel FD.

So...Candler's wife asked the medics and firefighters to help her get Candler to their house, so they followed her as she drove him home....good customer service. But while helping Joseph Candler out of the vehicle, he pulled a pistol out of his pants pocket and fired one shot into Stephen's chest!!
Volunteer firefighter Darrell Ponder, who was standing behind Candler, grabbed the gun and restrained him before any more shots could be fired. Cops also found a Colt .380-caliber handgun and two clips in Candler's vehicle. Detectives with the Madison County Sheriff's Department said more charges could be filed against Candler.

Once again we are reminded how this could happen to any of us and how we must keep our eyes and ears open for the unexpected. We wish Paramedic Tami Stephen a quick and successful recovery.

Take Care-BE CAREFUL,
BillyG
The Secret List 8-1-06
_www.FireFighterCloseCalls.com_ (http://www.FireFighterCloseCalls.com)
_www.EMSCloseCalls.com_ (http://www.EMSCloseCalls.com)


----------



## Jon (Aug 2, 2006)

Paramedic shot while responding to call for help (with 911 call)
http://www.citizen-times.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060731/NEWS01/60731003&SearchID=73252527014219
WOLF LAUREL — An EMS paramedic was shot shortly before midnight Sunday outside a house in Madison County’s Wolf Laurel gated community.
Tami Stephen, a resident of Yancey County who works as a paramedic with Madison County Emergency Medical Services, was shot once in the chest. She was in serious but stable condition Monday at Mission Hospitals in Asheville.


----------



## joemt (Aug 2, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers go out to our EMS Sister and her families (both EMS and Birth).


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 2, 2006)

I have called and emailed the staff writer of the column. 

Did you read the part about the Firefighter wrestling the gun away?


At what point was this a scene she thought would not have been safe? Don't lie either.... we have ALL dealt with intoxicated people and let our guard down. This could have been any one of us.

She was taking him home for Pete's sake.........

The guy was 68 freakin years old.............


----------



## joemt (Aug 2, 2006)

Kip.. I agree.. this is the same argument that I now lecture religiously about wearing reflective clothing, and fighting for stronger laws when Emergency Crews are working on the Highways (by the way.. Missouri will have a new Work Zone law August 28th, with stronger penalties for those who speed through work zones, and/or injure or kill a emergency worker.).... Last year I lost one of my favorite people, and an AWESOME EMT (RIP 495) to a careless driver on "Bloody 13".

I think we get too complacent as EMS providers... you never know when something is going to happen... I don't want to be a "doomsdayer"... but, I think a healthy level of awareness can be a good thing.  Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 2, 2006)

Jo, 

I don't even want to get started on that subject. I get pretty angry. They never mention the name of the EMT killed on 13. But you do hear about both Troopers.

Another point that EMS gets no recognition, even when paying the ultimae sacfirice.

I think the move over law is great.....but why did it take 3 deaths in 5 weeks to bring it about?


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 2, 2006)

Either way, it isn't the "Chicken Little... the sky is falling" approach you and I are taking Jo, but people who don't believe it will ever happen to them are the ones that will poke fun and say we are wasting their time.


----------



## Jon (Aug 2, 2006)

DT4EMS said:
			
		

> I have called and emailed the staff writer of the column.
> 
> Did you read the part about the Firefighter wrestling the gun away?
> 
> ...


I saw this yesterday on a local forum and was suprised no one beat me to the punch.

DT4EMS, I agree with you... this was a "safe" scene, until he grabbed the gun...


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 2, 2006)

You guys know I feel the DT4EMS course fills a void in a very good way...... but I just want people to get training...........period. 

There are things that people do in situations to "show" you things are about to go south. Maybe it could have helped here, maybe it couldn't  but at least we can be pro-active about EMS Safety.

Just giving a lecture on "Safe Scenes" is not cutting it. Thats is what a lot of places call their "training". I mean doesn't it piss you off in the least.......that if this would have been a McDonalds worker or a bank teller, or a car wash attendant it would have made national news.......

So..... was it "just part of the job" that she got shot? I think not. 

That is what a lot of people DO say about attacks on EMS in the field. Heck read some of the posts people are already putting up on the newspaper article. 

They think it is a joke.


----------

